# Rabbit is trembling or shaking when relaxed



## Blobsterdude (Feb 3, 2017)

so i just got my bunny a few days ago and he already seems very comfortable around me. He's running around the house, lets me pick him up when there's a need to and licks my hand when I let him smell it. However, I realised that whenever he's resting or lying down his nose will twitch very quickly and his body will shake very quickly too. I found out online that a rabbits heart rate should be 120-150 beats per minute and they should breathe at about 30-60 breaths per min but by the way he looks he's breathing much faster than that. he seems very normal just that his trembling and nose twitching is worrying me. Help please :cry1: THANKS!!!


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 4, 2017)

Perhaps he was running around and then you observed him huffing and puffing a bit during his resting period? Mine look like they're breathing fast sometimes and their noses can go a mile a minute. Probably nothing to worry about. How is he doing now?


----------



## Aki (Feb 4, 2017)

The nose twitching quickly can just be a sign that he is alert and attentive. For the trembling, it's hard to tell without seeing it. He could be really trembling, which is a sign of stress (in this case, maybe your rabbit is particularly high-strung - one of mine is like that and she's only calm when she's with another rabbit, she's just too nervous to be a single rabbit), or he could just be panting after running around like stevesmum suggested. 
You haven't had him for very long, so give him time to settle him first. If he is eating / pooping normally, running around and doesn't seem to be struggling to breath, he's probably fine. If you have a real doubt about his well-being, you can always take him to a vet for a check-up. It will give you the chance to find a competent rabbit vet (it's always better to have one picked for the day you have an emergency).


----------



## Blobsterdude (Feb 6, 2017)

He's eating well and his poop is normal. He still seems normal and there's still some shaking. I think it could just be him panting after exercising as sometimes he looks more relaxed. I'll monitor him and perhaps find a vet too. Thank you for your helpful replies


----------



## Aki (Feb 6, 2017)

That's good, then! Ahah, I still remember when I got my first rabbit... I was panicking everytime she sneezed because she was so tiny and she couldn't speak up if something went wrong. 
Now I'm more like : as long as they are eating and pooping, it's probably not immediately life-threatening ^^.


----------

